# flamingo 1-23-10



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice report.
Terrible about the fish kill.
I have been itchin' to get back down there but haven't been able to.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the report.. I have been wanting to get down there but i think if i see that many fish floating i would be depressed for the rest of the day.. I knew it was bad but that picture just opened up my eyes to how bad it really is...


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yea it is depressing. and to think, thats just at flamingo, im sure its like that all through out florida. Its a great thing that they closed snook and tarpon.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

couldnt agree with you more!


----------



## chrism (Jul 1, 2007)

flamingo marina 1/21





more of the same, not as concentrated, throughout the park. mostly snook, really big snook. much worse than anything i saw in stuart.  :'(


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

thats gonna leave a mark


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Those are some heartbreaking pictures. :'( But, that's a nice red on fly!


----------



## scuderi (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi Dacuban 1. Please keep us updated on the flamingo/florida bay situation. Im from GA but will be down fishing out of my Islamorada house. Thanks. :-/


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Flamingo was very bad. I was there five days when the temp went low. The front side had 1000 of fish dead. 

Also I had been back side working on trails and there is dead fish every location. It is very bad the photos posted here does it no justice. 

I'm on the same page on putting down my rod going for Snook two years. For now maybe Sea trout, Red's, photos of birds (Not women) for a period of time. Just campping out, nude kayaking!


----------

